# Davao - Where to buy a suit



## ijb89 (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi,

First post here - looking for some help!

I need to buy a suit for a formal shirt and tie occasion in December. It's a Christmas Party, not a wedding which is why i'm having trouble finding somewhere.

I'm 6'2 and about 90KGs if that helps in recommending somewhere. I also don't mind how expensive the suit is as I will be re-using it during visits back to the UK. I'd much rather quality than a good price although both wouldn't go amiss!

Any help much appreciated!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Have you tried the local SM? 
I have had welcome experiences regarding big and tall sizing for formal wear.  I used to be fat.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Western suit or Philippine dress attire it's much different, it's very hot here, you where a white T-Shirt underneath, here's a view.

Filipino Clothing - Men's Clothing


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> Western suit or Philippine dress attire it's much different, it's very hot here, you where a white T-Shirt underneath, here's a view.
> 
> Filipino Clothing - Men's Clothing


Western suits are widely worn in the Philippines, you will find your local bank manager will likely be wearing one.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Western attire*



Gary D said:


> Western suits are widely worn in the Philippines, you will find your local bank manager will likely be wearing one.


I bank with PNB, and the bank manager wears the local dress shirt but he has since retired, there's a new manager but I can't remember what he wore. 

I don't see to many people wearing the Western style suit, only once and it was a family member attending a high school dance. :confused2:


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Yeah, I see a lot more suits than barongs. The barong seems to be just for bride grooms and politicians. Dress slacks and a blazer are way more common in Iloilo.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Tukaram said:


> Yeah, I see a lot more suits than barongs. The barong seems to be just for bride grooms and politicians. Dress slacks and a blazer are way more common in Iloilo.


Baguio officials are rarely seen in suits.

It's almost always Barong!!


----------

